# Local Honey



## wildflower57 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello ~ 
I am new to the group and know little about beekeeping and am here primarily to find out where I can find local honey in the Northeast TX, (Terrell or Tyler) area. Does anyone happen to know? 

Thank you! 

Carol Holliman
PrideRock Wildlife Refuge 
www.priderock.org


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Carol.

Can anyone help Carol find her local honey?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Try contacting Beesource member Shadowhawk. According to his website, he offers his honey for local pickup.

http://rex.bohemianutopia.com/wordpress/?page_id=128


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Carol!


----------



## wildflower57 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeanette said:


> Welcome to the forum, Carol.
> 
> Can anyone help Carol find her local honey?


Thanks Jeanette. Guess no one had any information.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Guess no one had any information.

Uh, Carol, did you even look at the website I provided a link to? :scratch: _Shadowhawk _is in Tyler, TX and offers his honey for sale. Isn't that what you asked for?


----------



## wildflower57 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> > Guess no one had any information.
> 
> Uh, Carol, did you even look at the website I provided a link to? :scratch: _Shadowhawk _is in Tyler, TX and offers his honey for sale. Isn't that what you asked for?


Uh Sorry! Guess I thought since Jeanette's came to me via email, any other reply would as well. Yes that is what I asked for and I will check his website. Thank you.


----------



## wildflower57 (Apr 3, 2013)

Uh Sorry! Guess I thought since Jeanette's came to me via email, any other reply would as well. Yes that is what I asked for and I will check his website. Thank you.


----------

